# Halloween....



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Every Halloween this little ghost appears when the mad organist Frederik Magle plays Johann Sebastian Bach's famous Toccata and Fugue in D-minor (BWV 565) on the pipe organ."


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Post your own Halloween favourites here, from any genre. The thread will be closed tomorrow.





Danse Macabre Camille Saint-Saëns 1980s cartoon





Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)





Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused To Sing


----------

